# They are at it again



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings:

Critical Text Onlyists like Alan Kurschner attack their own Straw man which they entitle KJVOA. Not realizing that most Byzantine-priority scholars are not KJO types like Gail Riplinger (SP?) or D.A. Waite they then complain when most serious scholars will not address their errors.

Well, Duh, when you poison the well by grouping all Byzantine-priority advocates with the label KJVO, then you should only expect the kooks (like Riplinger and Waite) to answer your posts. Or, maybe that is what they want? To have the kooks reply to show that they are really the smart ones? Clever.

I will massage their egos and pat them on the back and tell them how clever they are.

Grace and Peace,

-CH


----------

